# Favourites



## ScouseFA (May 24, 2017)

F/FAs, which parts of your BBW/BHM are the ones that get you hot and bothered?

I realise that obviously it's about the whole person and their personality etc. that matter so much more with your SO, but what physically turns you on about them? Is it their chest, belly, bum, arms or maybe something else.

I'll start and say I adore my wife's big soft belly.

(Mods, apologies if this is in the wrong place.)


----------



## fuelingfire (May 24, 2017)

My girlfriend is a pear. So after her big sexy brain, definitely her butt.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 26, 2017)

Her sexy Tan soft FAT lower belly that has a slight hang.....and a really defined lower crease just above her soft forming Fupa that sticks out a good 4+ inches in front of her now.

Her sexy Fat never ending love handles (when looking from the back) Have started to from a wider defined shelf above her butt.

Her sexy Tan Fat thighs that roll off one another when she walks and completely touch all the way down to her knees when standing. She has been getting more and more cellulite lately.

Her Beautiful heavy Fat Juggs that keep growing out of her bras with the more weight she gains.

Her gorgeous Fat upper arms that are so soft and puffy and NOW Just Plain FAT with just a hint of cellulite.

Her gorgeous Heart shaped Face that stays relatively defined until she really gains and then starts to get puffier and a very so slight double chin.


Ok...I might have went overboard


----------



## finallyfat (May 27, 2017)

Good job with that post VL.

All the fattest places, yes. But the little signs, the immeasureable beauties I see in her throughout the day.

The satiety in her plumpened lips, glistening and well oiled- always tasting of something creamy. The way each dollop reaches her lips just as her tongue carresses the flavorful reward, gathering it in. How her cheeks swell and move in subtle Mona Lisa-like bliss as the flavor and textures bathe her senses.

Her fat fingers as she licks them clean, the sheen of oilyness consumed as she closes her eyes, smiles and lets her little eating noises fill the room.

The way she positions her couch-like ass over her recliner before settling in with a surge of rolls as the chair absorbs it's load.

How every dish is balanced upon her upper belly, their edges meeting her protuberant roll of chin- a fat roll in itself. 

The belly swollen out to her knees and draping over her thighs. The way her recliner snugly shapes her hips forming side rolls greater than my long arms can fully gather.

Her fat woman's smile- a lttle bit smug from knowing how lovely her man sees her as.

Yes, all the biggest fat, yes! But it's the delectable little signals and clues promising more that make me just want to squeeze my fat and shake it for her! 

Then she laughs, so fatly.


----------



## ScouseFA (May 27, 2017)

Wow FF and VL, those are some very sexy posts!


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 30, 2017)

:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------

